# Sister in the Snow: film rocks



## JonK (Mar 20, 2006)

shot on Ilford FP4 BW film

1-






2 -





3 -





4 -


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Splendid stuff, Jon. This has got to be my fav from you, thus far.
Beautiful tones, grain and of course, the subject!


----------



## Chase (Mar 20, 2006)

Agree with what danalec said, really a wondeful series!


----------



## JonK (Mar 20, 2006)

thank you guys...really appreciate it


----------



## woodsac (Mar 20, 2006)

Just more support of what was said 
Great series Jon!


----------



## KunalShingla (Mar 20, 2006)

jon this is one of the best work from u i've ever seen.....these r beautiful man......i jus love them....every thing is jus too good......
i'll ask u more bout them...thx for sharing.....gr8 stuff


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 20, 2006)

The film gives such a great life-like quality to the pics. I really these, its a fun series yet all the images are very nice :thumbup: Great work


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 20, 2006)

Grrreat series, Jon!  I especially like the first one...the expression on her face is so cool.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm gonna have to agree with everyone else. these are a great set of photos


----------



## Patrick (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Mar 21, 2006)

love these, great shots jon, really good job in capturing them :thumbup: +rep


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow ! These are really awesome shots Jon. Perfect timing on the clicker and very well balanced on the exposure. Makes me want to bust out the ol' AE-1. Beautiful subject and these really have a wonderful warm feeling to them, even if it's snowing. I hope one of you have at least #1 framed. 

Thx for sharing !


----------



## JonK (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks all for the wonderful comments; and darin thanks for the nomination 
hard to believe i just shot these last weekend; was a beautiful snowy day and now we're starting to melt slowly. 
thanks again. 

a very good friend has 'ordered' me to print the first one for my sister... you know who u are  :hugs:


----------



## Alison (Mar 21, 2006)

These are simply fantastic. The grain, the tones, the expression all work together so nicely. The first and last are my favorites, but these would be wonderful hung together as a series. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mansi (Mar 21, 2006)

Stunning film shots jon! wonderful series 
The first and the last would look great together... heck.. they're all so good 
i suppose she must have a copy eh? 
+++++rep
these totally rock


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 21, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff! :thumbsup:


 
ditto!


----------



## JonK (Mar 21, 2006)

Yaya alison!  glad you like them.

thanks for the rep mansi  :thumbup: gonna get her a print today if i have time.

cheers jm.


----------



## mannella (Mar 21, 2006)

good work Jon nice series.--Lenny


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2006)

oooo! I like Alison's idea of the series - they would look wonderful grouped together. 

Splendid work - that Ilford can be yummy stuff. Beautiful tonality, and you were spot on with exposure and composition. :thumbup: I love the last one!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 21, 2006)

I love number one too.  It speaks volumes about the beauty of snow.  Agree re having this one framed!


----------



## saulmr (Mar 21, 2006)

Love the texture on the hat, great location.
Wonderful Series, you did a great job!


----------



## JonK (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks so much you guys


----------



## photo gal (Mar 21, 2006)

Awwww......what absolutely wonderful shots.....And your sister is a quite a beauty........!   : )


----------



## JonK (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks photogal


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 21, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE that first one!  I wish I could get my wussie friends to go out in the snow and do a photo shoot with me!


----------



## cumi (Mar 22, 2006)

Great photos! :thumbup: 

How did you get such a nice white snow (like on #3)? You overdisposed it a bit or you fixed it later with histogram/curve? Or, you said "film"? :stun:


----------



## JonK (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks april and cumi!

cumi...I didn't over-expose these at all so I'm not absolutely sure why the snow came out so white, maybe a bit of overdeveloping of the film by the lab which would cause a contrast increase. That's my first guess just from previous experience.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 22, 2006)

wow, i need to wander into the portrait and wedding section more often... these are beautiful photos jon, that first one really is amazing...  i second the nomination!  :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 22, 2006)

i really like the first one. film really has a differnt feel than digitial! good fotos! 
btw...FILM ROCKS


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, wow, and wow!!!  This is a fantastic series!!!  Really well done - the first one is my absolute favorite - what a beautiful photograph.......  they all are.


----------



## JonK (Mar 22, 2006)

hey willis and taralyn thanks for the awesome comments....let's keep film alive!


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 22, 2006)

Film will always be alive as long as i am taking fotos!!! i may miss the speed and accuracy of digital, but film is a art in itself and it amazes me!


----------



## nymtber (Mar 23, 2006)

I think the first one kind of looks like it should be a christmas ad, or a christmas post card, or something...

nice shooting, and yes, film ROCKS! i have a canon eos A2 on the way...HUGE upgrade from my rebel G (its gonna be my moms for use once i get a 50mm lens)

now if the weather would warm up here in NY


----------



## JonK (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks nymtber (thats hard to pronounce :lmao: )
i'm sure youll be quite happy with the A2....quality cam that is. :thumbup:


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 24, 2006)

Superb shooting, Jon. 

Were these scanned as prints or negatives?


----------



## JonK (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks xmetal...the negs were scanned at the time of development


----------



## markc (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow....   It's so hard to capture snow in a way that doesn't look like two dimentional dots, like in the third shot, but that first one.... It really captures the feel of being in falling snow for me. Great light, great pose: I love it! One of my favs out of all TPF posts.


----------



## JonK (Mar 27, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> Wow....   It's so hard to capture snow in a way that doesn't look like two dimentional dots, like in the third shot, but that first one.... It really captures the feel of being in falling snow for me. Great light, great pose: I love it! One of my favs out of all TPF posts.



thanks mark  i'm totally flattered by the response here :blushing:


----------



## neverhappen (Mar 27, 2006)

Definitely emotion evoking shots, the mark of a good photograph at any time I would think.

The first is my favourite, perfectly calm.  You can feel the still of the scene through this.

The b+w is a great choice too.

-----------------
neverhappen.com


----------



## JonK (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks so much and welcome to TPF


----------



## kemplefan (Mar 29, 2006)

i like those my snow shoots alway look terible


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't comment on these, I meant to, but must have forgotten!! I really love these shots. #1 and #4 especially compliment each other and look like an image from Vogue on Winter fun or something!

It helps that you had a very pretty subject, but you've done an awesome job with the exposure, filling the frame just the right amount to give the subject attention, but leaving a good concept.

Great job.

Rob


----------



## JonK (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks kemplefn and rob for the excellent comments


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok... so I'm in here taking another look at these, so what.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 31, 2006)

The first one is by far my favorite, not sure why, perhaps because it just seems like a really natural shot of her being caught up in the moment. But these are excellent and very loose and fun all around!


----------



## JonK (Apr 1, 2006)

cheeers m@ko 

thanks madman...appreciate the comments


----------

